# Shoot HD video with 50D with Magic Lantern!



## skitron (Dec 27, 2011)

Just thought I'd share this with 50D users... Magic Lantern has enabled 1920x1080 30fps video recording on the 50D. Has all the Magic Lantern goodies like focus peaking and zebras, etc. 

The 50D does have two significant caveats: does not record sound so something like a Zoom H4n is needed and second, there is no way to play the video back on the 50D, the file must be downloaded to a workstation.

Also they mentioned the thermal performance of the 50D in video mode has not been fully tested so something to be aware of. 

It's using the same Quicktime format as the "marketed as video enabled" cameras.

I just installed it and shot some footage and it looks fantastic. 

The focus peaking is so amazing I'd install Magic Lantern just for that one feature even if I was a stills only shooter.

http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Lantern_Firmware_Wiki#


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 18, 2012)

skitron said:


> Also they mentioned the thermal performance of the 50D in video mode has not been fully tested so something to be aware of.



I am a dedicated fan of ml and wouldn't want any camera without it. However, you really have to have cpu-intensive features tested or your processor might overheat - this is actually the one thing that can kill your camera. On 60D, this is not a problem because of better in-camera power management, but for older bodies it seems to be.


----------

